# Diy canoes/yaks/floats



## STILTS (Jun 8, 2009)

Anyone on here built their own canoe? I was thinking about trying to make something like this..

http://www.theladybugs.com/images/float tube instruction.jpg

But I wonder what people do when they catch a really big fish in one of those things..I wouldn't want to pull a big cat up with my legs in the water like that.


----------



## Coaster (Jun 3, 2009)

If you're looking to save money I think you'll quickly find that a used boat that needs some help will be MUCH cheaper than a DIY anything.

First you'll have the cost of wood, and marine grade if you want it to last. Then depending on technique, epoxy, glue, fiberglass mat, fittings, etc.

Not to mention any woodworking tools you might need that you don't already have. (And more clamps than you can shake a stick at for most projects)

Someone posted a really nice canoe last week for a couple hundred, you could get that much into just epoxy pretty easily.


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

That picture is of a float tube. They are pretty cheap at $100 or so new. A used one just went here on OGF for $10 w/ flippers. 

I was contemplating buying one a while back, but I bit the bullet and got a kayak. Much more versitile for a couple of more $$$.


----------

